# Probleme nach Ubuntu install.



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich hab ein "kleines" Problem nach der Installation von Ubuntu und ...Grub"?".

Ich will/muss Windows XP/7 drauf installieren allerdings klappt das nicht so ganz...da ich kein Laufwerk habe installiere ich immer über einen Stick das hat früher immer geklappt...

Aber wenn ich jetzt XP versuche zu installieren kommt direkt "Boot error..."

Was soll ich tun ?


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

Hast du die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS so angepasst, dass als erstes von dem Stick gebootet wird?

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Ja natürlich habe ich das.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

Kann der Stick in einem anderen Rechner gebootet werden?

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

ja, ich habe mit dem stick ja ubuntu installiert und vom jedem anderem Rechner wird er ganz normal angenommen.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, möchtest du von dem Stick jetzt WindowsXP installieren, was aber wegen dem oben angegebenen Fehler nicht klappt. Startet das WindowsXP-Setup denn auf anderen Rechnern von dem Stick? Das geht aus deinem Posting nicht ganz hervor.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Ja es startet auf jedem System wie schon erwähnt. 
Aber auf Ubuntu läuft ja keine exe Datei, also über den Boot Manager starten und genau dort ist das Problem dort taucht nur "Boot error"
auf.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

Naja, wenn du von dem Stick bootest, benötigst du ja ebensowenig eine exe-Datei wie einen Bootmanager. Was genau meinst du mit "über den Bootmanager starten"?

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Ich mein im Bios einstellen vom USB-Stick Booten....ich mach das net zum ersten mal also bitte die Lösung und nicht unterrichen


----------



## Ezio (31. Juli 2011)

Das hat dann aber nichts mit Ubuntu zutun.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

Dann beschreibe das Problem bitte detailliert, bisher musste ich dir aus der Nase ziehen, was du genau gemacht hast. Wenn du das nicht zum ersten Mal machst, solltest du das ja wissen.
Da du den Stick scheinbar vom Bootmanager aus startest, poste bitte mal die Grub-Befehle, mit denen du das machst. Vielleicht kann man das Problem dann eingrenzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Oke mom. ich mach ein paar Pics

Erst ins Bios

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/dsci0167j.jpg/

Dann die Boot-Reihenfolge ändern:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/dsci0168n.jpg/

speichern:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dsci0169vd.jpg/

und fail:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/dsci0171e.jpg/

Ich beziehe es auf Ubuntu weil ich kein anderes System außer Ubuntu mehr installieren kann.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo da der Bootmanager (Grub) ins Spiel kommt - und das war der Punkt, weswegen ich eben ständig nachhakte.
So wie ich dich verstanden habe, kommt die Fehlermeldung direkt nach dem POST-Screen - das Problem dürfte dann bei deinem BIOS bzw. dem USB-Stick liegen. Eine Grub-Fehlermeldung à la "Boot Error" wäre mir neu. 
Wie kannst du Ubuntu installieren, auch von exakt dem selben Stick? Konntest du vorher XP von exakt dem Stick auf diesem Rechner installieren?

MfG Jimini


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte vorher XP drauf vom Stick installiert gehabt, dann hatte ich mir auch über den Stick noch Kubuntu geholt auch ohne Probleme installiert. Vorgestern habe ich dann Ubuntu installiert auch über den Stick und mit dem selben Verfahren. Ohne Probleme und sonstigem. Und nun kann ich wie schon beschrieben kein XP mehr draufmachen..   Immer selber Stick selbes Verfahren, habe eben den Stick auf einem anderen Rechner probiert, und dort XP nebenbei installiert, hat geklappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. Juli 2011)

Hast du die USB Ports Durchprobiert ?


----------



## PCuner (31. Juli 2011)

Jepp alle durchgetestet....


----------

